# LOOKING FOR FUEL SENDING UNIT



## phantomkennels2 (Aug 26, 2010)

HAVE POSTED ON EVERY NISSAN SITE LOOKING FOR FUEL SENDING UNIT FOR 1983 NISSAN 720 PICKUP OR A CROSSOVER PART ANY HELP THANKS


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get it from any Nissan dealer for about $75, or about $52 from an online site like AAA Nissan Parts

Here are the part numbers, engine doesn't matter:

2 wheel drive: regular cab: 25060-10W01 and King cab: 25060-20W01
4 wheel drive: regular cab: 25060-50W01 and King cab: 25060-54W01


----------

